# Anyone need apple trimming for smoking.



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I'll be pruning my trees for the next few weeks and if anyone needs smoking wood let me know and come pick it up. FREE!!!!


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

I'll take ya up on that offer Mike!!!! Dont need a ton, but if ya have about a bushel basket full that would be cool!!!!!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

When I prune, I'll bundle up some for you. Most will be 3/4 in and smaller in diameter and a couple of ft. long. I cut them into 6-8in peices for smoking. BTW these will be green, no need to soak.


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Sounds great Mike,,,,, Let me know when and I'll shoot over!!!

Thanks again!!!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I've got some too that I could part with. Last fall I took down two complete apple trees so I've got more than I'll ever use. Anybody in my area that wants some, just come by and pick it up.

John


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

I would be gratefull to get some of that wood from either or both of you (..lol i am not greedy really) I do alot of smoking.

pm me with a location and time I can get it


Thanks,
Smiley


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I'll probably prune my trees Thurs-Sat. Will post when doing it.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Sorry guys haven't pruned the trees yet. Got bronchitis last Tues. Will try in the coming days when I stop this coughing. Will keep you posted.


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Hope ya get feeling better Mike,,,, Dont push it, your health is more important than them trees!!!!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Feel fine Mike except for this darn cough. Went to the doc yesterday and filled up on drugs. No cough yet this morning. Miracle drug must be working!!!!!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

OK guys I got the apple trees pruned.

Got whips from 1/4" to 3/4" thick and 1-3ft long. All I do is cut them into 6-8" lengths then stickem right in the smoker.


----------



## twoatatime (Jan 4, 2004)

just wondering if you guys have any left. I would appreciate it. I am starting to do a lot of smoking lately. I would appreciate it if you could PM me with some more info.

Much appreciated,

Jason


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

yes, there in a pile next door. (brush pile) Gonna burn it soon. PM me if you want some.


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Sorry Mike,,,,, didnt know you were done, will send pm for infor on when to pick up!!!!


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Isn't it too late to trim them because the sap is running. I want to do mine, but I thought it was too late?


----------

